# Message from Creamsteak to Admins/Mods



## Kalanyr (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm talking to Creamsteak on AIM, and he asked me to post here to let you know that he and Brother Shatterstone can't post anywhere on the boards.

Thanks
Kalanyr


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Test: 1 2 3 3 21

Test complete...

BS, with his wife's high jacked user account.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

CS, nor I, BS, are listed on the member list based upon total posts...  He had 6K and change and I had 5K, I think. I was on the front page though.

No longer listed


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 14, 2004)

I think the Admins were putting the two of you into a special user group to make your names glow yellow.

It looks like you're in a user group _so_ special, even _you_ don't have clearance to use it!

-Hyp.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It looks like you're in a user group _so_ special, even _you_ don't have clearance to use it!




Hardy har har.... I guess that TS clearance the US government gave me isn't worth squat.   

BS


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, yeah, but at least your names glow. . .

Whoops. I'll go check what we did, and see if I can fix it.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, you should be able to post now. If not, let me know. You have access to a bunch of places you normally wouldn't, and I'll fix that in the morning. In the mean time, we trust you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2004)

Trust me to abuse the new "save threads to hard disk" feature to store all the nasty incantations from the mods only forum?







That's what you mean, right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, you should be able to post now. If not, let me know.



I can!!! yay!   



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> You have access to a bunch of places you normally wouldn't, and I'll fix that in the morning. In the mean time, we trust you.



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

and I have way to many games to get caught back up in.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2004)

I want my handle in Neon     I thought it was for a period yesterday!


----------



## Henry (Jul 14, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Trust me to abuse the new "save threads to hard disk" feature to store all the nasty incantations from the mods only forum?




*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*

There, now you don't have to.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl toboggagn!*




In dread R'lyeh Great Cthulhu goes sledding?

I'm letting Morrus fix the problems, but at least you guys can post for now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm letting Morrus fix the problems, but at least you guys can post for now.



   PC, I'm not liking the word *for* being in front of *now*... 

Is there something I need to know about?  :\  CS didn't say anything about the admins hazing the PbP moderators when he offered me the job...    

(Honestly thanks for fixing that last night, I very much appreciate it!  )


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 14, 2004)

First we blindfold you, then we make you eat things like slugs and banana peels.  It all ends with a run through the gauntlet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> First we blindfold you, then we make you eat things like slugs and banana peels.  It all ends with a run through the gauntlet.




Sounds allot like wog day...     Though I'm not seeing 4.5 acres of nonstick flight deck to crawl over...  

(Translation, I’m not to scared)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2004)

Something tells me he can handle it .


----------

